# Please Id my plants...



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I am so embarrassed, I tried to pay attention when buying these but can no longer remember what I bought. I would like to be able to look them up to make sure I care for them properly. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Thick green bunch plants- Anarchis.

Thin leaved bunched- Hornwort.

Java fern on the bottom of course.

And... some type of sword I think in the middle.

All of your plants are pretty easy to care for- not sure what type of sword that is though so I can't comment on it. Anarchis and hornwort live through anything (hornwort can die off at times though), java fern... can be kept in pure dark for a month and still live, etc.

I'd keep an eye on the Hornwort though, can either take over or die. It infests the water here- break it into chunks and they grow into new plants that get around 5 feet long.


----------

